# Rescued Pygmy Doe..Pregnant? Close? Help!



## justusnak (Apr 1, 2010)

So last week, I was called to rescue a pare of Pygmy goats. I am new to goats...and to me she looks preggers. She has a small milk bag...about the size of an apple. :/ Her sides are bulging...so I am guessing she is preggers. 
Well, today when I was out there...she was rubbing her sides on the fence..where the male is...so I thought..Hmmm, maybe she is in season?? Then I looked at her little hoohoo....and wow...is she close to labor!? Here is a pic...I just dont know. Help!





It wasnt looking like that a week ago when I got her...but has been "open" all day. Is she going into labor? She is still eating well...and I didnt see a discharge.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 1, 2010)

If you check the ligaments right by the tail, they should be gone. Here is a link to a website that shows you where to look: http://www.tyny.com/ligaments.html

I hope this helps.


----------



## justusnak (Apr 1, 2010)

I tried to check there...but to me...I cant feel anything! :/  Im sure I dont know what I am feeling for. It feels sunken in in that area.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 1, 2010)

We just experienced our first kidding and my doe didn't have any major discharge until I saw the KID!  There was one string of opaque mucous about an hour into early labor and that was it.  I kept waiting and waiting for things to get gooey and there was nothing to speak of until Giddy's head emerged!

Like ksalvagno said- check the ligs.  It's pretty unmistakeable when they go.  Best of luck!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 1, 2010)

Can you compare hers to your buck's?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 1, 2010)

Then maybe she is about to give birth! 

I'm not really sure. This is my first year with birthing goats. My 2 goats that have given birth so far had goop dripping out their back end on the day that they delivered. There were no other signs. They aren't friendly so I didn't even try to check the ligaments.


----------



## justusnak (Apr 1, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Can you compare hers to your buck's?


You mean...you want me to TOUCH that stinky boy!??  Oh, he is meaner than mean. I have the bruises to prove it! LOL We are still trying to get to know each other. :/ I can try tomorrow to check his lig's. I guess I better get some chicken wire around the bottom of her pen....just in case.


----------



## justusnak (Apr 2, 2010)

OK, so I went out this morning fully expecting to see wee ones...but no. :/ What I DID see, whas a yellow "booger" looking thing, coming from her hoohoo. So, she is getting close....right? Im sorry to be a pest, but I no NOTHING about goats...and especially this one..as for her due date...or if she is an easy kidder. Im just worried I guess. Please dont think I am wierd or something....but I took another picture of her "booger" looking thing. Normal?? kidding immenant?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 2, 2010)

They can do that for a few days before kidding. Or she could be in heat.


----------



## lupinfarm (Apr 2, 2010)

Can we get a full body shot? She could be in heat but she could also be seriously pregnant lol and it might help to have a full body shot.


----------



## justusnak (Apr 2, 2010)

I just came back in from being with her...I can feel the babies move!!!!! They are kicking ALOT!!! Getting into position maybe??


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 2, 2010)

woohoo!


----------



## The Egg Bandit (Apr 7, 2010)

I had a long COLD night two months ago when I was sure I could feel babies kicking and squirming inside my doe.  She was pawing, stretching, yawning, nuzzling her sides.  In the wee hours of the morning she passed a very soft "dog-doo" looking stool.  The belly movement and all other signs stopped.  Her ligaments had never softened.  I gave her some pepto, and the poo returned to normal "nanny-berries".  
She still hasn't kidded, but since that long night she has teased me twice with ligaments disappearing and coming back, nesting behavior, squirmy sides, and all kinds of distressing (to me) symptoms.  The people I got her from don't know when she was "exposed" to the buck, so I have no idea when she is due.  I have lost more sleep over this one doe in the last two months than I care to think about.  She knows the "Doe Code" quite well.


Good luck with yours.  It's been a few days since your last post - any kids yet?


----------



## justusnak (Apr 7, 2010)

Still nothing. :/ As far as kids go that is. LOL
I decided she needed to be back out in the yard....instead of in her stall. So, she spent the day in and out. She would go out for a few minutes..then run back to the barn. I was sure she was starting labor. I kept an eye on her, but from a distance. Nothing!!  Today is windy, cooler...and a chance of severe thunderstorms. THey are saying damageing winds, hail...the whole nine yards. I feel like poo. I just know its pneumonia..AGAIN! UGH! She better cross those little doe legs, untill I feel better.


----------



## The Egg Bandit (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds like she has just about got you (and the weather) where she wants it.  LOL!  Expect kidding to commence soon!


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 7, 2010)

She was running in and out of the barn to see if you'd come check on her.  Now that she's seen you won't....it's go time.

They're sneaky like that.



(Seriously...hope the storms aren't too bad and that you get to feeling better soon.   )


----------



## justusnak (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Ya'll. Im going to go check on her one more time, before the storms hit. Lock up the poultry...and come in and snuggle in my chair with a blankey and a bowl of soup and my Mother Earth mag.


----------



## The Egg Bandit (Apr 7, 2010)

I got soooo sick trudging in and out of the house this past January.  Every 3 hours, day or night.  I can seriously empathize.  Take care of yourself when you can.  Eat healthy, hearty foods.  And sleep when you can.  Good luck and best wishes!  
My tricky lady is due any day, but at least the weather here has finally turned so I don't have to worry about colds or the "p-word" (had it 5 times in my life - not fun).


----------



## freemotion (Apr 7, 2010)

A bad storm and pnumonia?  This could be the night!!!!


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Apr 8, 2010)

Y'all are making me SO look forward to my own kidding next year lol. 

Seriously, good luck with them and take care of yourself. I hope you feel better!!!


----------



## justusnak (Apr 8, 2010)

I FINALLY made it out there this morning....no babies. UGH!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 8, 2010)

It is always tough waiting for the birth. Especially when you don't know the breeding date. Hopefully soon for you.


----------

